# High guaiacol brews, are they werth it?



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2014)

I still have some anadrol in oil solution I'm using pre-wo, but the guaiacol taste is disgusting. Its about 35-40% guiacol to get 75mg/ml to hold.

I won't be making this again, going to stick to dbol or test base.

Do any of you's just put up with the taste and still use high guaiacol recipes?


----------



## mk19 (Mar 22, 2014)

I embrace the smell and taste.  it's a reminder i have good shit running through me. 
I do add a CC of gso to a cc(or2) of Tne occasionally. that seems to tame the taste some.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 22, 2014)

I always like the taste of gui. Just let's me know I've got some awesome TNE flowing.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I still have some anadrol in oil solution I'm using pre-wo, but the guaiacol taste is disgusting. Its about 35-40% guiacol to get 75mg/ml to hold.
> 
> I won't be making this again, going to stick to dbol or test base.
> 
> Do any of you's just put up with the taste and still use high guaiacol recipes?



LMAO..no pain no gain.. next time lower guialcough and add more bb ..


----------



## sodzl (Mar 22, 2014)

Couldn't you put it in a couple of gel caps and swallow.  Or does the glauciol dissolve the cap too fast?


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 22, 2014)

If need be could one drink the injectable like old reforvit b?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 23, 2014)

sodzl said:


> Couldn't you put it in a couple of gel caps and swallow.  Or does the glauciol dissolve the cap too fast?



Omfg.  Instant barf.  Shit is a wood ester chemical may as well drink gas. It melts rubber fyi. ..:banghead:

Do not ever drink BB, BA  , EO, Guialacol or BA.. u will puke up the esophagus backwards .


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 23, 2014)

Ouch! Thanks for answering my question IB.


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Omfg.  Instant barf.  Shit is a wood ester chemical may as well drink gas. It melts rubber fyi. ..:banghead:
> 
> Do not ever drink BB, BA  , EO, Guialacol or BA.. u will puke up the esophagus backwards .



That doesn't sound too appetizing does it?


----------



## mk19 (Mar 23, 2014)

You can send it my way if you give up on it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2014)

mk19 said:


> I embrace the smell and taste.  it's a reminder i have good shit running through me.
> I do add a CC of gso to a cc(or2) of Tne occasionally. that seems to tame the taste some.




What percent guaiacol would replace say 50% or 100% eo (carrier)

My tren is 50/50 and I'd prefer to replace it with guaiacol is its not too much guaiacol


----------



## sodzl (Mar 24, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Omfg.  Instant barf.  Shit is a wood ester chemical may as well drink gas. It melts rubber fyi. ..:banghead:
> 
> Do not ever drink BB, BA  , EO, Guialacol or BA.. u will puke up the esophagus backwards .



Didn't TS say he was drinking it already?  Ive experienced the joy of drinking a full glass of kool aid with a single drop of BB.   Not fun.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

U confused me nuke..lol.  15% G 30% bb  100% gso is good lately.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> U confused me nuke..lol.  15% G 30% bb  100% gso is good lately.




For tren'e250 and mast'e200?? 

Thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah. My 300 mast is good at that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah. My 300 mast is good at that.




Nice think I just might frop the eo then.

Does 15% guaiacol give much after taste?

Iv made some blends aswell holding fine at 50/50 gso/eo. So I could drop the eo in them also for 15% guaiacol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah it does give that burnt wood taste after for sure.. im debating on use if slightly highr bb % and gso only..


----------



## Jizzmo (May 25, 2014)

you just need like 5% gua AT BEST for high concentration gear to hold...
dont waste that stuff, its insanely powerful...

i brewed up NPP at 200mg/ml, tried like 2% BA 20% BB in safflower oil, crystallized. added another % BA and 2-3 % BB, crystallized again (within hours).

added 3% gua (just THREE mls into a 100ml vial). holds stable ever since.
and it doesnt even smell much.

oh and dont fucking use guaiacol orally. why the fuck would you...
does anadrol not hold stable in alcohol ? ive seen guys making liquid oral suspensions of adrol in everclear or some shit.


----------

